# Brine A Potatoe



## rickell (Jul 11, 2006)

My Sister Said She Saw A Cooking Show Where They Brined The Potatoes Before Baking Them.   Has Anyone Ever Tried This?


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2006)

Can't imagine why you'd do that ....


----------



## rickell (Jul 11, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Can't imagine why you'd do that ....


SHE SAID THE CHEF SAID IT WOULD MAKE THE SKIN CRISPER AND IN DOING
THAT IT WOULD SEAL THE FLAVORS IN THE POTATOE.  I WOULD JUST THINK
IT WOULD BLOW UP IN THE OVEN.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't think much flavor leaks out of a potato during baking.  Don't think it would blow up because of brining.

Not sure that a potato soaked in water would have cripser skin ... but who knows?


----------



## rickell (Jul 11, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I don't think much flavor leaks out of a potato during baking. Don't think it would blow up because of brining.
> 
> Not sure that a potato soaked in water would have cripser skin ... but who knows?


 
REASON BLOWING UP HE STATED NOT TO POAK IT,   NOT SURE ABOUT
ALL OF THIS EITHER BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS INTERESTING.  WISH I
SAW THE SHOW.  IT WAS THE NEW GUY I THING "BIG GUY"  OR
BIG BITE OR SOMETHING.  THE CHEF THAT WON THE NEW SERIES


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 11, 2006)

Traditional British roast potatoes should  cut into reasonable sized pieces, eg halved or quartered and then par-boiled, but still very firm.  The water is poured away and the lid put on the pan and the potatoes are given a vigorous shaking to roughen the outside of the potato pieces.  They are then put into hot oil or goosefat or whatever oily ingredient you like to use and roasted in the usual manner.  This makes for a crispy, crunchy outside and a meltingly soft inside to the roasties.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 11, 2006)

Ishbel, you're always posting good sounding recipes.  This however sounds even more wonderful.   I'm going to have to try it soon!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 11, 2006)

It's the traditional way to roast potatoes when you are doing a roast leg of lamb or a roast of beef or pork or chicken in the winter.   My mum made them that way, so did her mum and I even remember eating sunday 'roasts' at my Gt Granny's house, cooked exactly that way.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 11, 2006)

Salt crusting will give an extremely crispy skin, as for brining a potato, that sounds a little odd to me.


----------



## Dina (Jul 11, 2006)

I never brine or bake potatoes.  I simply wash them, cover them with oil and toss in the microwave for 5 to 7 minutes.  The oil is absorbed through the potato and it makes it so moist and delicious, ready for sour cream, cheese, chives, bacon and everything and anything you can think of!


----------



## auntdot (Jul 11, 2006)

Instead of parboiling as Ishbel does, we take the cut potatoes that have been tossed in oil and herbs and bake for 30 to 45 minutes with the pan covered with foil.  It steams the taters.

Then we take the foil off and let the outside become crunchy and tasty.

Just another approach and the potatoes come out very well.


----------

